# Puppy pictures



## BeckyJane (Sep 10, 2010)

Have any of you got any cute puppy pictures you can send me as im supposed to be making an animal related calendar for my one of subjects at college and i have to sell atleast one so they have to be cute!  Thankyouuu


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is my baby when he was a puppy, 

Not sure if it will be good enough quality though


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Heres one of my cavalier puppy Mia -









and one of Milly -


















Love my gorgeous girls!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fluffygirl said:


> Heres one of my cavalier puppy Mia -
> 
> image
> and one of Milly -
> ...


 

I need to steal Milly so I can have a matching pair of Black/tans:flrt:


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Noooo! She is my baby! They are gorgeous! I'm sure your boy would love to come here! ;-)


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

My Stormy. Blue staffy my parents bred.


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*heres some pictures of my boy milo hope they help i couldnt find any pics of my girls as pups on photobucket
*


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

Nothing's as cute as a beagle puppy


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

My otterhound Odi


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah -this thread wasn't what I hoped it was...................
:blush::gasp:


Anyway - I will say it anyway - nice puppies !




:whistling2:


----------



## doogle (Oct 23, 2009)

My Girlfriend as asked me to post pics of her Hairy baby Beau! :lol2:



















One one as a Princess! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fluffygirl said:


> Noooo! She is my baby! They are gorgeous! I'm sure your boy would love to come here! ;-)


 
I asked Murphy and this is what he did


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I asked Murphy and this is what he did
> 
> image


Hehe! Bless him, he is gorgeous! I really do love the black and tans! We hope to breed Milly eventually to a ruby and keep a ruby back so we have different colours, but I am really not sure if I could let any of them go!


*whoops wrong acc- this is fluffygirl¬!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

doogle said:


> My Girlfriend as asked me to post pics of her Hairy baby Beau! :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
What gorgeous puglets:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

excession said:


> Hehe! Bless him, he is gorgeous! I really do love the black and tans! We hope to breed Milly eventually to a ruby and keep a ruby back so we have different colours, but I am really not sure if I could let any of them go!
> 
> 
> *whoops wrong acc- this is fluffygirl¬!


 
I had 2, both handreared from a couple of days old, I lost my Blenheim boy a short while ago aged 15, Murphy(aged 6) is Mummy`s little chicken:flrt: They remind me of Disney dogs:flrt:


----------



## BeckyJane (Sep 10, 2010)

Thankyou everyone for your pictures they are all greattt and extremely cute, just what i needed  :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My current German Shepherd at 3 weeks :flrt:











My previous German Shepherd at 5 months old :flrt:










My Afghan Hound puppy at 8 weeks! :flrt:










And her litter of 9 10 day old puppies


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I had 2, both handreared from a couple of days old, I lost my Blenheim boy a short while ago aged 15, Murphy(aged 6) is Mummy`s little chicken:flrt: They remind me of Disney dogs:flrt:


Aww I'm sorry to hear of your loss. 

And yes I always get told they are like disney dogs! I couldn't wish for better dogs, they are so great with every one and everything! Although Milly does like eating bugs... she found a cockroach and decided that was her favourite.... yuck! 

Let us know which pics you use Becky please!


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

wheres the GSD,S???? lol guess il post them then


----------



## Miss-Katie (Sep 7, 2010)

For some reason i am having trouble with photobucket so have to do it like this.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_OX5cgfejG78/THpnyKO7W0I/AAAAAAAAABU/YXXmpnGOCSg/s400/IMG_8823.JPG

You can use this if it is of any use to you.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Heres my 2 -

Rika (Golden Retriever) at 9 weeks










Maddie (Border Collie) 7 weeks


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

delta said:


> wheres the GSD,S????


There's some just about 2 posts above yours! :lol2:


----------



## delta (Jun 26, 2009)

feorag said:


> There's some just about 2 posts above yours! :lol2:


i knooow lmao but when i clicked reply it was on page 1 still but fotobucket was being its normal slow self and by the time i posted mine there was another 1 lol 
nice one to


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

delta said:


> i knooow lmao but when i clicked reply it was on page 1 still but fotobucket was being its normal slow self and by the time i posted mine there was another 1 lol
> nice one to


:lol2: thought so!

Many's the time I've typed a detailed reply to a post and by the time I've done that and posted it, someone's appears immediately above mine saying exactly the same! :roll:

Have to say there are some gorgeous puppy photos there! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

my two........fergus the border collie and frenkel the cross breed:flrt::flrt:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

delta said:


> wheres the GSD,S???? lol guess il post them then
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I love how their ears dont quite fit their head :flrt:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

danabanana said:


> Nothing's as cute as a beagle puppy
> 
> image


Yoink! I match your picture with my Beagle pics!



delta said:


> wheres the GSD,S???? lol guess il post them then
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, gorgeous!

Here's Bella




























excuse the double chin on this one i was a lot heavier lol


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

My Bull terrier as a pup



























My Heinz 57 









and a few of my past younger boarders 









(7 months old, yes 7 months)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

There is something about puppies that melts my heart and turns me into a gooey mess:flrt::flrt::flrt:

To much cuteness in one thread :flrt:


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

That Great Dane is gorgeous! They're my favourite breed


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

7 weeks old in 1st pic  nd 4 weeks 5days in 2nd pic hope ya like the lil guy is isnt lil no more haha


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Cillah said:


> image
> 
> My Stormy. Blue staffy my parents bred.


 
lovly dog :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

If you still need more photos here is my Papillon, Sprite:










































-
Elina


----------



## BeckyJane (Sep 10, 2010)

All these puppys are adorable! 
Thankyou everyonee :razz:
Keep them comingg x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's Diesel as a baby :flrt:
































































Ok... I'll stop *blush*


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

This is my weimaraner pup shadow at 13 weeks 








and heres a few of him now at just under 19 weeks








































Hope you like


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Sid and Frisby's Babies  | Facebook
feel free to steal any


----------



## shiro_ookami (Jun 10, 2008)

My cocker spaniel puppy Alfie =)


----------



## stonesy (Jan 13, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> Here's Diesel as a baby :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
haha my mate got one of these dogs nd it trys to chase cars nd stop them let it off the leader it off :bash:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

stonesy said:


> haha my mate got one of these dogs nd it trys to chase cars nd stop them let it off the leader it off :bash:


Diesel is very good off lead, but we don't let him off near any roads. I don't think it's worth the risk.


----------



## BeckyJane (Sep 10, 2010)

These dogs are all amazingly cute, thankyou everyonee they will really help me out...if anyone has anyymoreee feel free to send them  

THANKYOUUU!:2thumb:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Found this yesterday! :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Cass when he was a pup


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Millie when she was a pup


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't you just LOVE how puppies can just fall asleep in the most random positions!!!!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Don't you just LOVE how puppies can just fall asleep in the most random positions!!!!


:lol2: I know!

I remember taking that last pic of Millie. She was 13 weeks old and we'd took her on a caravan holiday. It was the first time she'd been allowed out after her puppy jabs, so we'd gone to the beach for a few hours. 
She'd ran around like a loony. When we got back to the caravan, she'd gone and got her pigs ear, laid ontop of the duvet (that you can just see in the pic) and I blinked and she was out for the count :lol2: She was laid like that for a good few hours too.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Got this one..... Diesel fell asleep while killing the shoes










And this was on the way home after his second trip to the beach


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

george as a puppy about 6 weeks old


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: PMSL!! That is one of the funniest photos I've ever seen!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

b.kiddo said:


> george as a puppy about 6 weeks old
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31584529&id=1117100025image


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

feorag said:


> :roll2: PMSL!! That is one of the funniest photos I've ever seen!
> 
> image


:flrt::flrt: gorgeous


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

jack


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Got this one..... Diesel fell asleep while killing the shoes
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That first pic is too cute!! :flrt:
I must admit, Diesel was an exceptionally cute puppy :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mindy when we first got her


----------



## reptileexpress (Feb 22, 2008)

Heres a few of our latest addition. "Ooka"

First 2 pics were when she was 8 weeks old. The other 2 are at 10 weeks.


----------

